# very sick dragon goby!! please help!



## simster571 (Jun 2, 2008)

i think my goby swallowed some gravel, i am going to immediatly cahnge it to sand but hes got small bulges in his stomach and i saw him laying upside down in the tank and breating very heavily. What do i need to do to help him?!?!


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm afraid that if it is in his stomach there is nothing you can do other than letting nature run its course.
the feeding of *many* live bloodworms or tubifex will act as a laxative and could help him pass the stones, of course that assumes he will eat and they are small enough to come out the other end.

if he survives this ordeal, I suggest that you change to a sand substrate asap.


----------



## simster571 (Jun 2, 2008)

he is still alive..just barley. He just lays on the bottom(sand now) and slowly breathes. i was thinking...could this be a parasite or infection? is thier any medication i could try?


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

if you suspect an internal parasite, the flubenol would be the prefered treatment (although it is not readily available in all countries)
if you think a bacterial infection then a course of melafix will help, but you may need something stronger, like acriflavin.


----------



## vixenish1 (May 7, 2010)

*a couple tricks to try that worked for me*

I had a simillar problem with my dragon goby. If you are confident and have a steady hand one thing you can try is to get a clean washcloth, soak it in aquarium water, gently pick up your goby and wrap him in the washcloth, look down into his throat and if you can see the obstruction gently and VERY carefully use BLUNT tweezers to remove the object. 

I do have one question for you before you put either one of you through this ordeal.
How often do you feed him?
They will over eat and make themselves sick, try cutting down to every other day to as little as twice a week.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

